# ProHormones



## Shadowboxing (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello guys 
Well iv taking halo extreme super dmz /2.0
everytime with no support or anything my liver n kidneys would always hurt and sometimes even get kidney stones 
now on my last cycle I finished I got blood work done because of extreme pains nothing  was wrong now it's about 1 1/2 month later and these pains are off an on 
im wondering is it just trying to flush it all out still like last time or regenerating ?
I think the pain will go away but it just trips me out.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Feb 8, 2013)

Shadowboxing said:


> Hello guys
> Well iv taking halo extreme super dmz /2.0
> everytime with no support or anything my liver n kidneys would always hurt and sometimes even get kidney stones
> now on my last cycle I finished I got blood work done because of extreme pains nothing  was wrong now it's about 1 1/2 month later and these pains are off an on
> ...



I may consider running some Advanced Cycle Support just to help with your liver health Orbit Nutrition - Buy Advanced Cycle Support For A Low Cost, or if nothing else, grab some Milk Thistle.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 8, 2013)

Def what volc said and get some extra milk thistle. You need to take care of those bro.


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 9, 2013)

Bro with all cycles especially orals you need to take support supps. Faluire to do so can cause serious and permanant damage to your body. If your going to do it do it right so you can have many healthy years of bbing. There are tons of great supps out there, do your research and get some asap.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2013)

If your labs came back fine then I would talk to a doc. You may have other health issues that they may discover.


----------



## pilip99 (Feb 17, 2013)

check your hydration levels bro... go see your PCP and start some form of cycle support even if you are off cycle

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Advanced Cycle Support For A Low Cost

let us know how it goes!


----------



## Derek5 (Jul 17, 2014)

When I started going gym, I was not that much capable in doing exercises like others do in gym. Even initially I got tired just after 20-25 mins, then my gym instructor suggests me to take my link out of the post i'm spamming. And now after 2-3 months I can work out for 3-4 hours continuously. Undoubtedly, it increased my stamina for workout.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 19, 2014)

When I used prohormones they beat my body up pretty bad. Made the jump to test and wont go back.


----------



## Oldschool (Jul 19, 2014)

Derek5 said:


> When I started going gym, I was not that much capable in doing exercises like others do in gym. Even initially I got tired just after 20-25 mins, then my gym instructor suggests me to take prohormone. And now after 2-3 months I can work out for 3-4 hours continuously. Undoubtedly, it increased my stamina for workout.


I would fire your gym instructor.


----------

